# A pair of Weiss Eagles



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

I now have two Weiss Pharmacy Philada Pa druggists with Eagles


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice pair of birds, I have many local bottles with eagles on them...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 9, 2013)

Always nice to have picture bottles. Eagles,,,,,,,, I prefer OWLS. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice pair of birds, I have many local bottles with eagles on them...


 
  I have a cool Philly bottle with an Eagle on it[]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh I have lots of animal druggists...

Lions

and tigers

and bears, oh my.

 Not to mention owls and  eagles. It had just been a while since I had added any.  It was nice to get that larger Weiss eagle druggist.  I had wanted one for a while.  Ok, and that is a cat above and not a tiger... hm, I need to find me a tiger on a druggist.  Hey there are elephants so one never knows.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

Got any babies, you can get an amber baby faced Pfunder reasonably on flea-bay from time to time


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah Rick!! too bad its not a druggist bottle[][]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a man and an angel...but no babies.  I do need to get me a Pfunder in one color or another....


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

That  Angel bottle is really cool, I like it a lot!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

So give or take a few, How many druggist bottles you have??


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

I need to inventory them all.  At least 500 I think.  Most are clear and have been boxed up.  I do have the color, pontil and ones with graphics out though.  I had to buy some old druggist cabinets to hold them.  My goal will be to whittle them down to the best 100 or so.  Then maybe I can afford the next teal Pfunder.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! that's a lot of druggists, is it safe to say that you have one from every state, and then some, including all the territories, territories is where its at I understand.......


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 9, 2013)

Their nice!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

It looks like I have about 316 that I am tracking in my inventory right now.  These should be all my better ones.  I have quite a few plain text embossed druggist to enter still.  I have always liked collecting druggist as I could usually dig them, find them in shops or buy from other diggers.  I miss the days I could pick them up for only $2!  It is getting harder to add to my collection, thus I was glad to get the Weiss eagle.  Still I know there are many, many more nice druggist around.  I have seen pictures from other collectors that blows what I have away easily.

 I have a few territories that are marked as such and others that are based on their age.  For example all my Hawaii and Alaska druggists.  I also have some just embossed Dakota, and not North or South.  One of my favorites is a pontiled Wheeling VA that dates before West Virginia was a state.  I also have druggists from 6 countries and one bottle mold slug plate form Buenos Aries with a South American Indian on it.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh and yes I have all 50 states covered.  That was what drove me to get so many.  My current goal for each state is to have one in color, one with a graphic, and the oldest possible for the state (pontil or territory).  For Oregon I have a Muegge The Druggist  that is counting for color and graphic.  If I manage to get a Pfunder I will bump the Muegge.  Still I do like sets of druggist in sizes and I have two Muegee.  Another reason I like the Weiss eagles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool, if you have the large size Muegge, it is rare!.........


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

I have an 8" and  a 6 1/2" Muegge.  I would like to get some other sizes too.  The 8" was pictured above.  Here is the 6 1/2" (4th from left).


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty Colors!





> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> I have an 8" and a 6 1/2" Muegge. I would like to get some other sizes too. The 8" was pictured above. Here is the 6 1/2" (4th from left).


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some of the ones I still need to inventory.  Most are clear plain text druggists with no graphic.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 10, 2013)

Bottleworm, as you like Illinois bottles I know you will like these colors even more...

 They are all from Illinois.  The Halsey is a super dark violet that is it black unless one holds it directly in a light and look at the bottom.  Normally I do not  keep druggist if they do not have the word "druggist" and their location.  However, I know the Broadwells are from Springfield and I have no other druggist the color of the Halsey.  Hopefully you can make out all the towns on the others.  Shrinking the photos to fit the site makes it hard.  Sometime I will do individual ones.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2013)

Just curious, because of the small population and lack of variety of our state, what IDAHO pharmacy / pharmacies do you have?


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 10, 2013)

According to my list I have a  "THE OWL DRUG STORE / RAY & OSMERS, PROPS / LEWISTON, IDAHO" it has an owl on moon graphic.  I am still looking for a colored druggist and a territorial one (assuming either exists).  I like to get reference books when they come out for different states to see if I can even find some that match what I am looking for.  I believe I have some other Idaho bottles that just have plain text.  These I have not inventoried yet.

 I use to have a black glass cylinder with the following etched in its side "FORT / SHERMAN / IDAHO-TERR. / 1878 - 95".  I figured some soldier made it as a survivor.  Unfortunately I sold it at a Federation auction to pay for a laptop back in 2008.  The stupid laptop died two week after the 1 year warrantee went out.  I wish I had that and the other bottles I sold back.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 10, 2013)

Quite the collection, I wouldn't mind seeing more.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Quite the collection, I wouldn't mind seeing more.


 
 Same here.  Very impressive.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 10, 2013)

Someday I plan to do postings for each state calling for people to show druggist bottles.  I have been waiting until I had time to set up a better way to take pictures of mine.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> According to my list I have a  "THE OWL DRUG STORE / RAY & OSMERS, PROPS / LEWISTON, IDAHO" it has an owl on moon graphic.  I am still looking for a colored druggist and a territorial one (assuming either exists).  I like to get reference books when they come out for different states to see if I can even find some that match what I am looking for.  I believe I have some other Idaho bottles that just have plain text.  These I have not inventoried yet.
> 
> I use to have a black glass cylinder with the following etched in its side "FORT / SHERMAN / IDAHO-TERR. / 1878 - 95".  I figured some soldier made it as a survivor.  Unfortunately I sold it at a Federation auction to pay for a laptop back in 2008.  The stupid laptop died two week after the 1 year warrantee went out.  I wish I had that and the other bottles I sold back.


 I appreciate your response Bill. I have a few Coeur d' Alene Pharms, 1 duplicate if you are ever interested. I am MORE than willing to help research what is available from IDAHO if you want. I have an older (1996) inventory list of known IDAHO bottles and several contacts. Let me know what you would like to know. The Lewiston OWL is a very desirable Idaho bottle bring pretty high prices when available.

 I can tell you now that there are darn few, if any, COLORED pharms, few pictorial and not many overall. I know of only one (1) Territory pharm and I believe (I just don't remember for sure, it's been about 10 years since it's discovery and sale on eBay) it is from Lewiston. Your "black glass cylinder" is from Fort Sherman in Coeur d' Alene and I suspect you might be correct about it being Soldier made. We have discovered quite a few "Etched" Ale, Champaign, Wine bottles in the dumps around. Most are flower designs. Hard to know for sure, these can be easily faked even now.  

 If you ever come across any Coeur d' Alene bottles you would part with I am interested. I got several nice examples from that "Cannibal" guy from Missouri awhile back. Thanks again Jack.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 10, 2013)

I see a Joliet, Danville, Chicago, 2 Shuh's drug stores from Cairo really like those. That's all I can make out. But those are some darn nice bottles!





> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Bottleworm, as you like Illinois bottles I know you will like these colors even more...
> 
> They are all from Illinois.  The Halsey is a super dark violet that is it black unless one holds it directly in a light and look at the bottom.  Normally I do not  keep druggist if they do not have the word "druggist" and their location.  However, I know the Broadwells are from Springfield and I have no other druggist the color of the Halsey.  Hopefully you can make out all the towns on the others.  Shrinking the photos to fit the site makes it hard.  Sometime I will do individual ones.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 11, 2013)

Bottleworm,
 Sorry that picture's size cut down on being able to read them.  Here is basically the embossing:

 North Western Homaeo. Pharmacy Co. Chicago
 Sargent's Drug Store Chicago
 Broadwell's Velotine (this is from Springfield)
 M. C. Metzger Druggist ... Cairo, ILL
 Carson's Prescription Pharmacy Danville, IL
 Will Blythe Druggist Centralia, ILLS
 Schuh's Drug Store Cairo, ILL
 Schuh's Drug Store Cairo, ILL
 John Wester Prescription Druggist Rockford, ILL
 Halsey Bros Co Chicago
 Broadwell's Velotine (this is from Springfield)
 Dr. F.G. Downey Homeopathist Clinton, IL

 I have a number of other small amber "DR" bottles from Illinois not pictured.  Plus some other colored Illinois druggist.  One is a yellow Chicago druggist.  Wait I should say citron, that is a more exciting name.  Illinois druggists were the first I pursued.  As I told you earlier, once I start digging through those that are boxed up I will let you know what I have.  Eventually I plan to sell the plan text ones but have been making myself get rid of soda, meds, inks etc first.  Just in case I decide to keep all the druggists.  I use to have many pontiled Chicago sodas and a few rare medicines that I have already parted with them.  I even had a Horse Shoe Bitters that was Hostetters shaped.  Good luck on your Illinois collection.  Just don't let it get out of hand.... When I bought an Illinois Druggist's cabinets and his 6' long sign (1880s) I knew I had passed the point of no return.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 11, 2013)

Some really nice and rare bottles you have in that picture there. One time antiquing I found a citron druggist bottle with green swirls in it and it was from somewhere in Illinois but I can't remember and it was only like $5. Unfortunately I didn't get it and for the life of me I can't figure out why! And for the out of hand bottles take up a lot of my room both of my dressers have bottles on them and then I have a shelf with bottles on them. Not all of them are Illinois though. Some are the ones my dad found digging back in the 70's and some are just random common ones. So it isn't quite out of hand yet but it will get there! Eventually......! That is still something I don't have is a colored druggist from Illinois or a pontiled soda. I have had my chances and they went on by.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 15, 2013)

Bottleworm,

 I think we all have some kind of story about one that got away.  For some reason we don't act and regret it later.  I saw a rare St. Louis Bitters in a shop in Kentucky once.  The price was good if it was a common bitters.  But the bottle was clear and for some reason I held off.  Well I did not collect Bitters was one reason.  Later I asked someone and they told me they are rare and go for over $300.  Oh well.  

 Be patient and I am sure you will find a nice colored druggist and a pontiled soda.  They are around.  Hold off if the price seems too high.  I have seen many go high one time then a year or two later can be found a lot more reasonably.  I am holding off on a colored St. Louis druggist right now because the price seems too high to me.  Even though it is the first one of that name I have seen.  I think one has to be careful with rarity.   Most bottles were made in the hundreds and thousands.  There is always a chance more may turn up.  Personally I prefer to dig or trade for bottles.  The less money involved the better.  I don't think I could relax if I ever paid $1,000 for a bottle and had it sitting on a shelf.  But then I have a cat.  I think I would be ok with a $1,000 bottle I had dug on a shelf.  But then... I am still waiting on digging one of those.

 I am pretty sure I do have one duplicate green Illinois druggist (a Danville Carson's).  Once I get around to inventorying my Illinois druggist I will let you know.  Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah we all have our stories to tell I am sure. As for the waiting it has paid off with 3 of my bottles in my collection. I am also with you I would love to dig the bottles in my collection but I have no digs around here that I can dig........ legally that is. As for the Carson's from Danville I was gonna bid on the 2 of them on EBay but had basketball and when I got home they had already ended so that stunk. BTW congrats on your new colored medicines.





> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> Bottleworm,
> 
> ...


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Someday I plan to do postings for each state calling for people to show druggist bottles.  I have been waiting until I had time to set up a better way to take pictures of mine.


 
 I have been working on inventorying them all this year.  I am up to 435 druggists bottles so far.  I know I have at least 150 more boxed up.  Maybe this fall I will start posting some pictures on the forum.  However, I have already posted many of the better ones.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I assume you were replying to me and not "Bill".  I would love to hear what Idaho druggist have graphics, are in color, or are marked IT (Idaho territory).  I recently broke down and bought an amber Idaho "Drug Co" bottle.  I usually just look for "druggist", "pharmacist", "apothecary" or "chemist".  This may be the only colored Idaho "drug store" I find.  Usually I only get the "drug co." bottles if they are in a standard drug store shaped bottle.  The bottle I picked up is marked:

 The Fish Drug and Bottling Co. Pocatello Idaho / Makers of Ye Olde Tavern Club Beverages


----------

